# species identification



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

i know this isnt going to be to easy but i caught a fish in moreton bay yesterday and for the life of me i dunno what it is and the bugger chewed through me trace before i could get a picture so i'll do my best in explaining my first thoughts were a flathead, mullet and spanish mack had a threesome and this emerged lol.

basicly it had the body shape of a mullet quite round this fish was about 35-40cm long even had that same head shape of a mullet, secondly it had a very bright white underside and dusky flathead colouring on top and thirdly the teeth it had mackeral like teeth very triangular and literaly from one side of its mouth to the other they looked quite menacing to be honest sorry about no pic but he got before i could get one and didnt want it between me legs lol

cheers ryan


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

ryan said:


> i know this isnt going to be to easy but i caught a fish in moreton bay yesterday and for the life of me i dunno what it is and the bugger chewed through me trace before i could get a picture so i'll do my best in explaining my first thoughts were a flathead, mullet and spanish mack had a threesome and this emerged lol.
> 
> basicly it had the body shape of a mullet quite round this fish was about 35-40cm long even had that same head shape of a mullet, secondly it had a very bright white underside and dusky flathead colouring on top and thirdly the teeth it had mackeral like teeth very triangular and literaly from one side of its mouth to the other they looked quite menacing to be honest sorry about no pic but he got before i could get one and didnt want it between me legs lol
> 
> cheers ryan


Grinner?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yeah mate, thats a great pic of one too nick.

my dog eats them,
my parents will eat anything and they love them but i had a taste and the flesh is nice and white but thousands of little bones.

i was out with antsrealm and we trolled most of the way round peel and caught 15 of them on hardbodies, so they are extremely thick.

they are apparently often wiped out by a good mackerel season, so i dont know if that means we are about to have a good season or last years little ones have bred up due to a dud season.

i find you often catch them when tuna are about as they seem to scavenge all that mid water debris from baitschool.
the fact i catch them then shows i have no idea how to catch tuna which is quite obvious to me.

i do wonder if the plagues of them have eaten out some of the speices i used to catch a lot of, especially the leatherjackets which used to haunt me everywhere and now seem to have been replaced by grinners


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

lol i cant believe it thats the thing i caught have to remember next time to slab him out  cheers guys


----------



## tailortom (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah moreton bay is full of them...you catch them by the truckload when trolling from a tinny for mackerel and they'll take pretty much anything on a hook when baitifshing of soft baiting.
i hate them


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ryan said:


> lol i cant believe it thats the thing i caught have to remember next time to slab him out  cheers guys


Ryan.

I think you are saying that is the fish you caught, and next time you will take some fillets for bait. If that is not correct, try this ........




























Estuary cod, up to 150 kgs. Very good eating.

trev


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Can you believe in all the years I fished Moreton Bay (20+) I never caught a single grinner
Not one, nada, zilch


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> I reckon Nick has nailed it.
> It won't be your last one either. :lol: :lol:





grinner said:


> ...We trolled most of the way round Peel and caught 15 of them on hardbodies, so they are extremely thick.
> 
> I do wonder if the plagues of them have eaten out some of the speices I used to catch a lot of...





anselmo said:


> Can you believe in all the years I fished Moreton Bay (20+) I never caught a single grinner
> Not one, nada, zilch


Were you fishing Nick? Or has Pete got it nailed re the plagues. It wouldn't surprise me if a balance has been unbalanced.

trev


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh I was fishing
Lots of toads, whiting, snapper, bream, flathead, tailor etc on HBs, SPs, fly and bait

Just no grinners
No Jew either :-(


----------

